# Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

The 4th Annual Bethany Wines Memorial Fishing Tournament is approaching fast!! July 14, 15 at Capt. Markâ€™s Marina on Bastrop Bayou. Intercostal Pirates will play Friday night!! Check out the website for the 6 winners of this yearâ€™s Scholarships from Brazoswood, Brazosport, Angleton, West Columbia and Sweeny. We have a 2017 Polaris Ranger Crew and a 2017 6'X12' Ranch King Trailer (First ticket drawn.) Then in random order we will draw for a fully guided offshore fishing trip for 6 people on the Pescado Loco with Bluefin Charters in Freeport TX. A Fully guided 2 person inshore Saltwater Fishing trip at Hackberry Rod & Gun Club in Hackberry La. on Lake Calcasieu. Trip Includes 1 nights lodging, supper the night before, breakfast the morning of and lunch on the boat with your guide. A custom made open top Steak Cooker built by the Brazoria County Sheriffâ€™s Office. A 2 Basket Stainless Steel Fish Fryer loaded with everything needed to fry up the fish and a Bubba Blade Fillet Knife. A custom built picnic table built by Custom Woodworks, and a weekend RV Rental from M&G Trailer Ranch. Tickets are $100 each and only 500 will be sold. There will also be a small silent auction and a Yeti Tub full of adult beverages raffled off. T-shirts will be available soon!! For more information go to our website, Facebook page, or call the numbers below. Bethanywinesfishingtournament.com. 979-285-8780 or 979-665-5002. Fliers, T-Shirts (soon) and Raffle Tickets are available at Rosscoâ€™s Outdoor or call the numbers listed above. Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 5, 2007)

*T-Shirts*

T-Shirts are in!! Pick them up at Rossco's or call the numbers listed.


----------

